# New here



## Tammygilchrist (Feb 21, 2021)

Hello. We rescued our kitten, Winnie in August. He is 8 months old now. We have never had a cat or dog before this. we have done a lot of research. He is pretty spoiled and very loved.
He was very wild and rambunctious when we got him but is calming down some. Our vet said he is overstimulated So we have put several toys away and have been rotating them.
I am excited to be here because I do have a few questions I can’t find answers to elsewhere.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Hello, and welcome! We are excited to have you here! I hope I can help answer some of your questions. Winnie is adorable!


----------



## MistWolf (Mar 30, 2005)

Welcome! Winnie is a handsome young man.

It'll take more than just putting out a few toys to settle your cat. You need to get a few interactive toys and play with him yourself. Get him on a regular feeding schedule (don't leave food out and let him free feed), about three times a day. Ideally, you want to play with him prior to each feeding. That will lay the foundation of routine, rhythm and ritual for your cat, giving him stability in his life.

Get a cat condo with lots of scratching surfaces. Create vertical spaces for your cat to explore. Arrange it so he can sit in the windows of your home and look out. The more windows he can look out the better. Bird feeders make for good cat TV.

Dig around and find out about nutrition, play and creating a cat friendly home (Jackson Galaxy calls it "Catification"). If he's not neutered, get him to the vet as soon as you can.

Congratulations! Your wonderful new life with a cat has just started!


----------



## Tammygilchrist (Feb 21, 2021)

*












*

Thanks! We have bird feeders and we feed the squirrels. He gets a lot wildlife TV. The squirrels come right up to his window. We play hard with him. I am not working right now and my 18 year old does school online so he gets allot of playtime.
‘as for the meal time. We have never free fed because he eats as much as we feed him and begs for food Often. He is neutered. He has calmed down some since he got neutered.
I took him to vet because I was seeing so much conflicting information about feeding. 
‘we used to feed him 4 small meals. The vet told us last month-when Winnie was 7 months- he is not overweight but he needs to not gain anymore. He’s 11 pounds. They said to feed him 257 calories a day which is one 3oz. Wet food a day and1/3 cup dry food. Divided into 3 meals, that doesn’t seem like a lot. I tried to go down to 2 meals and her cried and follows me around. He plays so much and burns a lot of calories- not acting like I know more then the vet, but wondering if he needs more food because of that.


----------



## MistWolf (Mar 30, 2005)

Your cat has some cool gear! You're doing it right. When your cat gets through his "teenage years", he'll start to settle down.

We have he same problem with Belle, our 1 year old cat. We feed her three to four times a day (wet & raw- no dry) depending on our work schedule. She's not skinny but she is always hungry. I often wonder if we're feeding her enough, but then I feel how solid she is, see her energy and how soft and sleek her fur.

Instead of feeding her more, I use treats to reward good behavior. I've been telling "Belle, top!" when I want her to climb to the platform on her cat condo and give her a treat. I do this right before I eat so I may enjoy my food in peace. It works! Tonight, as soon as I set my plate on the table, she climbed to the top of her condo and waited for her treat, pretty as you please!


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi welcome to the forum!
Winnie’s adorable!


----------

